# English in England



## Morgan62 (Oct 4, 2019)

It is surprising how language changes within 90 miles radius in England
Taking It from  Midlands for instance for a simple phrase (Ao Am Yao Ar Kid?) to 90 miles North (Hoo’s ya fettle?) to 90 miles south (How do you do? Old Boy) they all mean the same. .....funny


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

Much less than 90 miles...sometimes as little as 20 miles..


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 4, 2019)

Ah, yes.  The ever evolving mixed up language!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> Ah, yes.  The ever evolving mixed up language!


It's not the language per se..it's the dialect....


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 4, 2019)

Why can't the English teach their children how to speak?  (With thanks to Professor Henry Higgins!)


----------



## toffee (Oct 4, 2019)

could you please explain that treeguy ?
all countries have dialects even different states as you well know ~!


----------



## Morgan62 (Oct 4, 2019)

look at the time signature at 1.08 minutes of the following clip


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 4, 2019)

toffee said:


> could you please explain that treeguy ?
> all countries have dialects even different states as u well know ~!


See the above clip.

You actually never saw, or heard the soundtrack of, My Fair Lady? Egads!


----------



## toffee (Oct 4, 2019)

saw it long time ago ...by jove she's got it '''


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 4, 2019)

toffee said:


> saw it long time ago ...by jove she's got it '''


The Rain In Spain..... My mom and I used to do that tune. Man, such good times, such sweet memories.......


----------



## Morgan62 (Oct 4, 2019)

my twin boys when they were 5 knew the song "Get me to the church on time" with all its bells and whistles


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 5, 2019)

In this corner of the world, the locals (mainly the older ones) speak a dialect called Doric.
"Fit like?" , "Ave, chavvin awa"   = How are you?   Oh, struggling on.
More often you just say "Aye aye" which passes for "Hello, how are you".
A Loon is a young man and a Quine is a young lady.


----------

